# Plastisol on ribbed?



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Was wondering if the above works well on the so called wife beater type shirts? I know it's ink but just wondering on how they look with a material that stretches?


----------



## dhiggi12 (Nov 22, 2011)

It really depends on the image and the color of garment. If you are printing on black A-shirts requiring an under base, the print can be a bit patchy like a cad cut. However, if you are printing on white you can get a good soft hand. The key is to use a little more pressure to get the ink into the fabric a little more to allow for the elasticity of a ribbed shirt.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I've done a few runs with 2x1 ribbed tanks, I print them slightly stretched already. Print loses some detail die to ribbed texture. I pfp to get good coverage. I hear water based is best but I haven't worked it yet. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to just go buy some and use some extra transfers I have plus I have a ton of sample materials I can test out. I really do appreciate your time in responding!


----------



## dicat1300 (Jul 30, 2010)

Carmigirl

Are you screen printing or using transfers? - There were a couple of good pieces of advice up there including the prestretch and waterbase - You can also use a fair amount of softhand hand without losing color and there are some waterbase inks that are fairly easy to use 
Let me know if you have any questions 
Chris


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Chris, I played around today with versatrsnz transfer and it turned out pretty well, I had some white ones and pressed on black and actually had a slight distressed look. Ill be pressing on white and logo is pretty simple so it should go pretty well. Howard's stretch did great although had quite a rubbery feel but it was a pretty sold filled transfer


----------

